# Cheyenne FY 6500 Fully mit 26 Zoll Räder !



## 1817 (17. Januar 2014)

*Angeboten wird:

Das Bike wird von der Firma Thakinger&Lange  Shimano-Importeur Österreich sehr sorgfältig mit Komponenten von Shimano bestückt und im Werk in Wels aufgebaut!

http://www.ebay.at/itm/181303046355?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649




 

*


----------

